# متجدد : شرح فيديو لتصميم سقف من الاتوكاد الي الساب للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور



## الطامع في رضا الله (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالفيديو بعض اوامر الاتوكاد الاحترافية وتحويل ملف dxf الي الساب 
وملف الاتوكاد المرسل الي الساب يحتوي علي بعض المنحنيات
وقد من الله علي بستجيل 5 حلقات بالامس وان شاء الله البقية تاتي عن قريب بمشيئة الله

رابط الحلقة الاولي:

http://www.4shared.com/file/200913777/26a34ae1/slab_from_cad_to_sap_1.html

رابط الحلقة الثانية :

 http://www.multiupload.com/RS_K3UMAO0G9P

أو 

http://rapidshare.com/files/337576214/slab_from_cad_to_sap_2.rar.html

رابط الحلقة الثالثة:

http://www.4shared.com/file/200940436/eddb21b4/slab_from_cad_to_sap_3.html

رابط الحلقة الرابعة:

http://www.4shared.com/file/200971123/7d7d3b24/slab_from_cad_to_sap_4.html

رابط الحلقة الخامسة :

http://www.4shared.com/file/200951363/6055792e/slab_from_cad_to_sap_5.html

​


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (19 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحلقة الثانية
الرابط:
http://www.multiupload.com/RS_K3UMAO0G9P


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الحلقة الثانية
> الرابط:
> http://www.multiupload.com/rs_k3umao0g9p



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (19 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
رابط الحلقة الثالثة:
http://www.4shared.com/file/200940436/eddb21b4/slab_from_cad_to_sap_3.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط الحلقة الثالثة:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/200940436/eddb21b4/slab_from_cad_to_sap_3.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (19 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

الحلقة الخامسة
الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/200951363/6055792e/slab_from_cad_to_sap_5.html


نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## king of rap (19 يناير 2010)

أخي الكريم م/ إيهاب ، أين رابط الحلقة الرابعة 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (19 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

رابط الحلقة الرابعة:

http://www.4shared.com/file/200971123/7d7d3b24/slab_from_cad_to_sap_4.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> رابط الحلقة الرابعة:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/200971123/7d7d3b24/slab_from_cad_to_sap_4.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> الحلقة الخامسة
> الرابط:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/200951363/6055792e/slab_from_cad_to_sap_5.html
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العبد لله (19 يناير 2010)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزين عن شكر حضرتك , ان شاء الله موفق في كل شيء

ربنا يكرم اصلك يا بش مهندس وينورلك طريقك ويسهلك كل صعب يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه

اشكرك من صميم القلب , اللهم بارك في وقتك وادخلك اعلي الجنان بغير حساب


----------



## king of rap (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على سرعة تجاوبك معنا


----------



## HISHAM" (19 يناير 2010)

مرحبا أخي سعيد أحب أن أشكرك على مجهودك ولي ملاحظة:
لاحظت عندما تقوم برسم ال points في الأتوكاد أنك لا تستخدم الأمر الصحيح في الرسم و ذلك لأنك أخذت الخيار الأول في حجم النقطة وهو set relative to screen هذا الخيار يقوم بتكبير وتصغير النقطة حسب ال zoom أما لو أخذت الخيار الثاني وهو absolute unit سيصبح الحجم ثابت وهو الأفضل لك حيث لن تكون مجبرا لتغيير الحجم عدة مرات.
best regards


----------



## عيد حماد (19 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووور جدا"


----------



## NEWSHARE (19 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك لك يا باشمهندس إيهاب
مجهود عظيم
نرجوا تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة


----------



## baraka2003 (19 يناير 2010)

جزاكم اله خيرا ومشكور علي المجهود الكبير
بس انا لي طلب عند حضرتك انك تشرحلنا كيفية ادخال الاقواس وربع الدائره كادخال البلكونات علي سبيل المثال بجميع الاتجاهات بالساب نفسه ويا رب ما اكونش اثقلت عليك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مش لاقي (19 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## hassan112 (19 يناير 2010)

العبد لله قال:


> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزين عن شكر حضرتك , ان شاء الله موفق في كل شيء
> 
> ربنا يكرم اصلك يا بش مهندس وينورلك طريقك ويسهلك كل صعب يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه
> 
> اشكرك من صميم القلب , اللهم بارك في وقتك وادخلك اعلي الجنان بغير حساب


تمام جدا


----------



## رمزي2009 (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك بس لو تكرمت ممكن رفع الجزء الثاني علي موقع اخر او نفس موقع الجزء الاول وباقيت الاجزاء


----------



## محمودشمس (19 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## احمد زيدو (19 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسة وربنا ينفع بيك المسلمين


----------



## majdiotoom (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العبد لله (21 يناير 2010)

baraka2003 قال:


> جزاكم اله خيرا ومشكور علي المجهود الكبير
> بس انا لي طلب عند حضرتك انك تشرحلنا كيفية ادخال الاقواس وربع الدائره كادخال البلكونات علي سبيل المثال بجميع الاتجاهات بالساب نفسه ويا رب ما اكونش اثقلت عليك ولك جزيل الشكر



والله يا بش مهندس الواحد فعلا محرج لكثره اسئلته

ياريت يا بش مهندس ايهاب بعد الانتهاء من تصميم السقف

توضحلنا هذه الفكره في الساب نفسه

جزيل الشكر يا مهندسنا العظيم


----------



## البرنس رامى (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (21 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالك يا اخي بركة baraaka
شوف حضرتك المرفقات لو دي الي تقصدها 
ان شاء الله من عيني اقوم بشرحها 
بس اعذروني والله انا الايام دي تعبان شوية ليس تعب بدني 
ولكن نفسيا مش مرتاح في حاجة تعباني 
انا اسف


----------



## baraka2003 (21 يناير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف حالك يا اخي بركة baraaka
> شوف حضرتك المرفقات لو دي الي تقصدها
> ان شاء الله من عيني اقوم بشرحها
> ...


 اخي العزيز انا شاكر جدا علي ذوقك واهتمامك بجد ومن كل قلبي ادعو ان ربنا يبارك فيك ويفرج عنك ويريح بالك 
بالنسبه للمرفقات اللي حضرتك وضحتها بالفعل هي اللي انا قصدتها بالاضافه الي اضافة الاقواس الكامله سواء كانت للشيل او للفريم 
وبالنسبه للشرح حضرتك وقت ما تبقي تمام اعمله لنا اهم شئ اننا نطمئن عليك وجزاكم الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (24 يناير 2010)

أسأل الله ان يفرج همك وييسر لك أمورك ويوفقك لما تحب وترضى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

برجاء تكملة الشرح الخاص بهذه الدورة ليكتمل هذا الموضوع 

تم التثبيت فى هذا الرابط 

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abu_nazar (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## abu_nazar (13 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز بارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك من علمه ارجو فقط اعادة رفع الحلقة الثانية على الفورد شير مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## salim salim (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بامحيمود (14 فبراير 2010)

*الف شكر يا هندسة وربنا ينفع بيك المسلمين*​


----------



## aboulnasr (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور رابط الحلقة الثانية لا يعمل


----------



## aymanbasal (14 فبراير 2010)

الحلقه الثانيه لم اتمكن من تنزيلها لان ارابط لايعمل لو ممكن رابط على فور شيير


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (14 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا
و*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (14 فبراير 2010)

رابط الحلقة الثانية لا يعمل


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (14 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## tamer shehab (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا يا هندسة بس رابط الحلقة الثانية لا يعمل


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 فبراير 2010)

aboulnasr قال:


> مشكور رابط الحلقة الثانية لا يعمل





aymanbasal قال:


> الحلقه الثانيه لم اتمكن من تنزيلها لان ارابط لايعمل لو ممكن رابط على فور شيير





الفهدالأسمر قال:


> رابط الحلقة الثانية لا يعمل





tamer shehab قال:


> مشكور جدا يا هندسة بس رابط الحلقة الثانية لا يعمل



تم اضافة رابط الرابيدشير المباشر الخاص بالحلقة الثانية بالمشاركة الاصلية


----------



## المهندس البار (26 فبراير 2010)

الف شكرا يابش مهندس والله العضيم جمايلك مغرقانا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## fihonil (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (16 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## zizo7up (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## fihonil (16 مارس 2010)

رابط الحلقة الثانية لا يعمل


----------



## ود العوض (18 مارس 2010)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس الحلقة السادسة ولو في برضو حلقات بعديها عشان الدورة تكتمل 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## destiny (22 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وألف شكر


----------



## ميرا1985 (10 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر ليك يا بش مهندس 
بسي يا ريت باقي الحلقات 
ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## دلس (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## ماجد العراقي (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engabogabr (13 أبريل 2010)

ياريت الحلقات الباقية بعد الخامسة حتى تكمل الدورة


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (13 أبريل 2010)

جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## civilenginero (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## علي سعد علي (3 مايو 2010)

:75:ــــــــ :75:ـــــــ :75:ــــــــ:75:

جـــــــزاك اللـــه خـــيراً 
ووفقـــــــك لمـــا يحـــب و يـرضــى
ونـفعـنـــأ بـعـلــمـــك 
:20: في :20:
 :20:انتظار :20:
:20:باقي :20:
:20: الحلقات :20:

:20::75::20::75::20::75:​


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود يرجى ينزيل الحلقة السادسة


----------



## beko19 (19 مايو 2010)

الف شكر و فى انتظار باقى الدورة


----------



## Mohamedlovers (22 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## emhm_70 (24 مايو 2010)

جميله بجد يا بش مهندس وياريت لو فيها رخامه تكملنا باقى الحلقات


----------



## ميدوفرج (24 يونيو 2010)

*حياك الله*

يا هندسة بجد حياك الله وربنا يحتسبها لك فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
بجد شرحك راااااائع وسهل ومش معقد ربنا يكرمك ياارب
بس ياريت نتواصل يا هندسة انا مهندس انشائى وبعمل بمكة فياريت اقدر اكلمك لانى اكيد اكيد هحتاج لخبرتك فى التصميم او المخططات التنفي>ية 
وياريت تكمل باقى الدورة دى لانها ممتازة فعلا


----------



## المـــرداوي (26 يونيو 2010)

أين باقي الحلقات 

شد حيلك معانا يا هندسة 

وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hassananas (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا يا هندسة بس رابط الحلقة الثانية لا يعمل


----------



## boushy (26 يونيو 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## mody_elsary (26 يونيو 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بالفيديو بعض اوامر الاتوكاد الاحترافية وتحويل ملف dxf الي الساب
> وملف الاتوكاد المرسل الي الساب يحتوي علي بعض المنحنيات
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nemnem88 (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## nemnem88 (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## hassananas (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا يا هندسة بس رابط الحلقة الثانية لا يعمل
can you reload it on any other site


----------



## علاء الدين حمدي (27 يونيو 2010)

_*شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك*​_


----------



## asae (7 أبريل 2011)

ممكن رفع الحلقة الثانية علي سيرفر اخر
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## اللبيس (19 أبريل 2011)

اين البقية


----------



## eng ahmed khdre (12 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
الحلقه 39 هى اخر حلقه فى دوره التصميم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وياريت فديو يوضح استخراح لوح التصميم من برنامج السيف الى الكاد


----------



## jak88 (24 يونيو 2011)

Thanx sir


----------



## a7med 7amdy (6 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يجعلوا فى ميزان حسناتك و يدخلك جناتة الواسعة والله العظيم انا بعزك اد ايه وممكن بلانات اكثر لتعلمنا ribbed slabو جزاك الله كل شئ اذا ارسلت لى رقم محمولك و اميلك على الyahoo


----------



## حمدي شققي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور مهندس ايهاب بس يا ريت لو في بالأمكان ترفع مخططات المعماري حتى نتمكن من متابعتك اثناء الشرح لأن الشرح رائع جدا


----------



## اسامة احمد حماد (2 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=175909#ixzz1cXkDhBP7

​ *عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزين عن شكر حضرتك , ان شاء الله موفق في كل شيء

ربنا يكرم اصلك يا بش مهندس وينورلك طريقك ويسهلك كل صعب يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه

اشكرك من صميم القلب , اللهم بارك في وقتك وادخلك اعلي الجنان بغير حساب*​


----------



## حمدي شققي (2 نوفمبر 2011)

عمل رائع جداً مشكور بشمهندس ايهاب


----------



## ابورنيم (2 نوفمبر 2011)

عمل رائع جداً مشكور


----------



## negm17 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## aymanallam (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> بالفيديو بعض اوامر الاتوكاد الاحترافية وتحويل ملف dxf الي الساب
> وملف الاتوكاد المرسل الي الساب يحتوي علي بعض المنحنيات
> ...


 


*جزاكم الله خيراً​*


----------



## M17 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## egsaadelshemy (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم
و نرجو رفع باقى تكملة الموضوع

*


----------



## egsaadelshemy (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم
و نرجو رفع باقى تكملة الموضوع

*


----------



## mustafa20099 (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووور جداااااااا يا بشمهندس ايهاب


----------



## bboumediene (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## egsaadelshemy (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا باش مهندس ايهاب بارك الله فيك - 
عمل رائع و انت قلت فى نهاية الحلقة الخامسة نستكمل بعد ذلك فى الحلقة السادسة 
و لم نجد الحلقة السادسة و ربما تليها سابعة و ثامنة ,,,,,,,,,,,,,
نرجوك استكمال الموضوع و وضع الملف المعمارى لتعم الفائدة 
نرجوك اكمل العمل
*


----------



## egsaadelshemy (4 ديسمبر 2012)

egsaadelshemy قال:


> *يا باش مهندس ايهاب بارك الله فيك -
> عمل رائع و انت قلت فى نهاية الحلقة الخامسة نستكمل بعد ذلك فى الحلقة السادسة
> و لم نجد الحلقة السادسة و ربما تليها سابعة و ثامنة ,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> نرجوك استكمال الموضوع و وضع الملف المعمارى لتعم الفائدة
> ...



*لا تدعنا ننتظر يا باش مهندس من فضلك باقى الموضوع*


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك​


----------



## mido_fox (7 مارس 2013)

رابط الدرس الثانى
slab from cad to sap 2.rar


----------



## عمر عبدالله (7 مارس 2013)

والله ياباشمهندس ايهاب شروحاتك رووووعة ومميزة جدا جدا وتستحق التثبيت 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير ووفقك وسدد خطاك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 مارس 2013)

رابط لحلقة الثانية لا يعمل


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 مايو 2013)

لا اعرف كيفية التحميل من الرابط للحلقة الثانية ارجو اعادة الرفع على الفورشيرد او الميديافاير


----------

